# Any thoughts about this bottle?



## Riverboat (May 25, 2021)

I just got this bottle from a garage sale and know nothing about it. does anyone know any info about It? It has REC D No. 708569.  It's 10" tall. Thanks.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2021)

Registered design patent number. You can always do a search on the number.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Riverboat (May 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Registered design patent number. You can always do a search on the number.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank alot for the tip. Do you know an easy way to do that? I've been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2021)

Riverboat said:


> Thank alot for the tip. Do you know an easy way to do that? I've been unsuccessful so far.


I've been successful sometimes doing a Google search. There is a site that you can search design patents. Google that first and see what comes up. I don't remember the name of that site. I think I used this one before.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Design search codes
					

A design search code is a six-digit number that helps the public and examining attorneys  search the USPTO database




					www.uspto.gov
				











						Search for patents
					

Find existing patents, published patent applications and other published patent documentation




					www.uspto.gov


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2021)

I searched and found it to be a design patent for a definite pattern of surface ornamentation. I think that means someone at one time held a design patent for the method of decorating a bottle. Doesn't help with the bottle identication. Unless you can find one online with a label or if a member recognizes it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bev richard (May 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I searched and found it to be a design patent for a definite pattern of surface ornamentation. I think that means someone at one time held a design patent for the method of decorating a bottle. Doesn't help with the bottle identication. Unless you can find one online with a label or if a member recognizes it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Looks to me like a "pinch" whiskey bottle that has been embellished ???


----------



## SKS.TUSC (May 26, 2021)

Riverboat said:


> Thank alot for the tip. Do you know an easy way to do that? I've been unsuccessful so far.


I usually type in the numbers, & what it looks like in Google & go straight to images. Because the web pages that show up will not always say this bottle is a topic, but with images you can scroll down until you see that pic, then click on it & visit the page & see why the pic was used & topics on it.


----------



## Riverboat (May 26, 2021)

Thank you both. I appreciate it!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jun 19, 2021)

Definitely not that old. Someone may pay $10 for decoration in their home though.


----------



## Riverboat (Jun 19, 2021)

Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## Dogo (Jun 19, 2021)

I would bet that it is not American made.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 20, 2021)

Dogo said:


> I would bet that it is not American made.


My guess is Made In India.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Riverboat (Jun 20, 2021)

I think you are right from how it looks.


----------

